# Mexican recipe idea (help)



## Mr_Dove (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw a yummy "skillet" type meal in the freeze section of the grocery store a few weeks ago that inspired me to attempt something similar.  I'm looking for any suggestions or comments on my ideas.  I probably won't get it right on the first try but the end result should eventually be very good.

it is a cheesy mexican dish with beans, rice and ground beef.  Here are my ideas so far.


about 4 cups of cooked rice
1 or 2 cans of black beans
1/2 pound of ground beef
velveeta for the cheesiness
1 diced up red bell pepper
some diced yellow onion
some green onion
probably cumin, cayanne, salt, and pepper for spices.  Maybe chili powder too.
some tortilla strips mixed in at the end for crunchiness
that's what I have in my head at the moment.  Please comment and give me suggestions on additional ingredients


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd use a full pound of ground beef and some real Mexican or Monterey Jack or Cheddar cheese in place of the Velveeta.  Also a little tomato (canned or fresh) and Mexican oregano.  You could add some minced jalapenos for flavor and heat in place of the cayenne or try some chipotle in adobo if you like a smokey flavor.


----------



## Shunka (Jan 26, 2006)

I was thinking of tomatoes too. Definitely use real cheese for part of this. You may want to add black olives and sour cream for a topping. Green chiles are a must!!


----------



## jennyema (Jan 26, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I'd use a full pound of ground beef and some real Mexican or Monterey Jack or Cheddar cheese in place of the Velveeta. Also a little tomato (canned or fresh) and Mexican oregano. You could add some minced jalapenos for flavor and heat in place of the cayenne or try some chipotle in adobo if you like a smokey flavor.


 


I agree.  More meat.  Real cheese.  Tomato. Jalepeno.

Also, I'd use less rice.  4 cups is an awful lot, esp if youup the meat.  You could leave out the meat -- then 4 cups seems right.

I'd leave out the green onion, as youhave a regular onion.  I'd defintely add cilantro.

Also, chili powder has cumin in it.  It's a mix of ancho pepper, cumin, garlic, oregano and salt.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 26, 2006)

I would also vote for real cheese and tomatoes!!  For a finish sprinkle chopped fresh cilantro over, too.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

If you like corn tortilla's, you can soak enough to cover the bottom of the pan your using, in salsa, then put them on the bottom of the pan, then add all your other stuff.


----------



## Constance (Jan 26, 2006)

Wish you all weren't so predjudiced against Velveeta...it's a great product, and if you use the Velveeta Lite, not only does it melt beautifully, but it has fewer calories and less sodium. 
I love all kinds of good cheeses, and buy them all the time, but there are certain recipes that call out for good old Velveeta.


----------



## GB (Jan 26, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> but there are certain recipes that call out for good old Velveeta.


Agreed, but in this particular recipe real cheese would work very well and if a Mexican type cheese is used then the recipe will taste more like what Mr. Dove is looking for.


----------



## GB (Jan 26, 2006)

All the suggestions so far are right on, especially the amount of rice. 4 cups is a lot.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 26, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> I was thinking of tomatoes too. Definitely use real cheese for part of this. You may want to add black olives and sour cream for a topping. Green chiles are a must!!


Personally, I would probably use Velveeta for this particular recipe, but other cheeses would probably ok too.  I would definitely add the tomatoes and black olives, and just before serving, I would also add the sour cream.  This sounds really good.

 Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 26, 2006)

Rather than starting with 4 cups of cooked rice, you could start with a cup of uncooked rice and cook it in the skillet with the other ingredients and some chicken broth.  This would bring out the flavors of the other ingredients and provide an opportunity for them to blend.

I'd saute the veggies in some oil first.  Add a couple of cloves of garlic, too.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds like ANDYM idea is a really good idea kinda along the line of Paella or Jambalaya but with Mexican flavors
OH! Maybe have it with guacamole,salsa and sour cream as a garnish


----------



## jkath (Jan 26, 2006)

AVOCADO SLICES ON TOP!!!
I agree with the other suggestions, but would also like to add my cheese comment: go with a mexican cheese. If you don't want pepper jack, try some manchego cheese or a really milky-tasting cheese, like the round package called "quesadilla cheese" which is a white, fast-melting mexican cheese.

After you're done with your wonderful meal, you can top it with a dollop of crema (mexican table cream) which you can usually find in the refrigerated case of the market.  Quite often I add corn to mixes like yours for a little extra color and flavor. Also, leftovers from this meal are great rolled up in a freshly flash-fried flour tortilla. YUM! All you need to do is top it with some enchilada sauce (or fresh pico de gaillo), another topping of crema and more avo slices.

Okay, now I'm hungry.....


----------



## Erik (Jan 27, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Wish you all weren't so predjudiced against Velveeta...it's a great product, and if you use the Velveeta Lite, not only does it melt beautifully, but it has fewer calories and less sodium.
> I love all kinds of good cheeses, and buy them all the time, but there are certain recipes that call out for good old Velveeta.


I love Velveeta, don't buy it a lot...but every so often I get that jones for a cheeseburger, or in a omelet!!!!


----------



## kleenex (Jan 27, 2006)

add some Colon Blow!!!

http://www.hotshoppe.com/productPage.asp?PID=2701&CategoryID=1&CategoryName=HOTTEST+HOT+SAUCES


----------



## Mr_Dove (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks for the many comments.  I picked up the ingredients for my first try at this.

I'm going to stick with the velveeta for my first try.  I want something that will melt nicely and be smooth and "saucy".  Most other cheeses don't melt well from my experience.


----------



## Dina (Jan 30, 2006)

Andy has a good point on adding some garlic.  Mexican food always has garlic!  Oaxaca cheese (Mexican mozzarella cheese) melts well and smoothly plus it's the best cheese to use for Mexican food.  A variety of chilis like: poblanos and anchos would also give it more flavor, heat and color.  (Poblanos are quite spicy so use it to your taste.)  Caramelizing the onions and added chicken stock will give your dish a better taste as well.  Good luck.


----------



## GB (Jan 30, 2006)

Actually poblanos are among the mildest chile peppers, but I guess if you can't take a lot of heat to begin with then they could set your tongue on fire. For me, they are just a few small steps up from a bell pepper.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 30, 2006)

Poblano and ancho peppers are one in the same. It's called a poblano when fresh and an ancho when dried.

It's actually hard to find poblanos in many places (like here in Boston).

And GB's is right, they're not very hot.

I have had no trouble melting most cheeses.  But most don't turn into a "sauce" unless you make them into one.


----------



## Dina (Jan 30, 2006)

Same here GB.  Poblanos are way too mild for me.  I'd rather go with habaneros or cayenne!  Although some can't tolerate a lot of heat.


----------

